# Shinya Aoki Signature



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Something i did.. Hope you guys like it.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

That looks sick Nikos. Nice work


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

MJB23 said:


> That looks sick Nikos. Nice work


Thanks alot MJB


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Since I'm sure other ppl are gonna come in here and look at it I was wondering what you guys would think of having a GFX shop thread where you post sigs like this that you just made for fun and people can bid on them or buy them off you if they want. What do you guys think?


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

That would be pretty cool but all we gotta do is use our Portfolios and they can go there and bid on them.. instead of making a whole new Sub forum.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I really like this one Nikko, 

I also like MJB's idea, I dont think people would look at our portfolios but I like a sig store/auction idea I think thats a great idea.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

It wouldn't be a subforum just a stickied thread.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Well lets pitch it to the bosses and see what they say.. And Thank you Toxic


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

very nice work


----------

